# Please add the 2021 maintenance fees to the spreadsheet



## Jan M. (Dec 12, 2020)

Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History
					

Form Responses 1  Timestamp,Untitled Question




					docs.google.com


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 12, 2020)

2021 Program fees

With Plus Partners increased from $0.64 to $0.66. Minimum increased from $180 to $185.
Without Plus Partners increased from $0.62 to $0.64. Minimum increased from $160 to $165.
Presidential Reserve increased from $0.72 to $0.74 for the first million points. Any PR points over a million pay the Plus Partners rate.


----------



## Melder (Dec 13, 2020)

Shouldn't this information be available on the website?  Where?


----------



## philemer (Dec 13, 2020)

Some of the resorts have a "PR" after their name. What does the "PR" stand for? Like Bali Hai Villas PR.
Thanks


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Dec 13, 2020)

philemer said:


> Some of the resorts have a "PR" after their name. What does the "PR" stand for? Like Bali Hai Villas PR.
> Thanks



Presidential Reserve. Those points have different maintenance fees.


----------



## Melder (Dec 13, 2020)

philemer said:


> Some of the resorts have a "PR" after their name. What does the "PR" stand for? Like Bali Hai Villas PR.
> Thanks



Presidential Reserve


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Dec 13, 2020)

Melder said:


> Shouldn't this information be available on the website? Where?



No. Wyndham is never going to publish the maintenance fees for every resort. Why would they make it easy to see where the cheap fees are? The most you’ll get out of them is what your fees cost, not the other resorts.


----------



## philemer (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks. I guess that means I can get a nicer room IF I ever stay there.


----------



## Melder (Dec 13, 2020)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> Wyndham is never going to publish the maintenance fees for every resort. Why would they make it ea



I guess I should of been more specific.

Shouldn't this information be available on the website *for the property I own*? Where?


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Dec 13, 2020)

Melder said:


> I guess I should of been more specific.
> 
> Shouldn't this information be available on the website *for the property I own*? Where?



Financial information used to be on the website. It’s missing from the new site.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 13, 2020)

Melder said:


> I guess I should of been more specific.
> 
> Shouldn't this information be available on the website *for the property I own*? Where?



Absolutely! You should have received your annual assessment summary in the mail by now. They were mailed out at the beginning of the month. We used to be able to view our current and previous year's annual assessment summary on the website. Wyndham added the annual financial report, not our assessment summaries, on a recent update. I have to wonder if someone thought that was the financial information owners were requesting instead of what we really wanted.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 13, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> You should have received your annual assessment summary in the mail by now.


I also have not received mine.


----------



## Roger830 (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't have mine either.
Now that I reported here, it'll come tomorrow.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 13, 2020)

The cover letter with mine is dated November 2020. Last year's cover letter was dated November 2019. The envelope was postmarked November 30th and I received it Wednesday, December 2. Some people throw them out thinking it's just more junk mail.


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 13, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> The cover letter with mine is dated November 2020. Last year's cover letter was dated November 2019. The envelope was postmarked November 30th and I received it Wednesday, December 2. Some people throw them out thinking it's just more junk mail.


I haven’t received mine either. Our mail comes through the main distribution center in Birmingham and there were reports last week that they’re running 5-6 days behind due to covid absences.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 13, 2020)

It's also quite possible that since Club Wyndham has, what, something like 500,000 owners, that they probably didn't all get mailed the same day, or even week.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks to USPS informed delivery and the search function in Gmail, I can tell you that last year my assessment was postmarked December 12 and I received it on December 16, so this week looks promising.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I haven’t received mine either. Our mail comes through the main distribution center in Birmingham and there were reports last week that they’re running 5-6 days behind due to covid absences.



We own at 4 different Wyndham resorts, one in Hawaii, and CWA. Wyndham would certainly require all resorts to have their next year's maintenance fee figures in by a certain date so the letters can be sent out. I thought that it was pretty standard with all timeshares that you get notified in early December of the upcoming year's maintenance fees. January 1 is still the date maintenance fees are due for many non Wyndham resorts and likely some fixed week Wyndham owners too. This past week we got our statements from the two non Wyndham resorts where we own.

The assessment statements come out of Las Vegas and our mail comes into Fort Lauderdale before it gets to us. Even with mail being delayed because of COVID or the letters being sent out in batches I would have expected everyone to have had their statements by now.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't have mine either yet. Good idea though having an editable spreadsheet.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 13, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I don't have mine either yet. Good idea though having an editable spreadsheet.



I can't take credit for the spreadsheet. I just copied and pasted it to start a new thread to get more people adding to it. HDiaz1 gets the credit for it. See their April 15, 2020 post in the 2020 maintenance fee sticky. He or she certainly gets my heartfelt thanks for creating the spreadsheet!


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 14, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> We own at 4 different Wyndham resorts, one in Hawaii, and CWA. Wyndham would certainly require all resorts to have their next year's maintenance fee figures in by a certain date so the letters can be sent out. I thought that it was pretty standard with all timeshares that you get notified in early December of the upcoming year's maintenance fees. January 1 is still the date maintenance fees are due for many non Wyndham resorts and likely some fixed week Wyndham owners too. This past week we got our statements from the two non Wyndham resorts where we own.
> 
> The assessment statements come out of Las Vegas and our mail comes into Fort Lauderdale before it gets to us. Even with mail being delayed because of COVID or the letters being sent out in batches I would have expected everyone to have had their statements by now.


I received the statement from Fairfield Glade today. Still waiting for one from Myrtle Beach Ocean Blvd and CWA.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 14, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I received the statement from Fairfield Glade today. Still waiting for one from Myrtle Beach Ocean Blvd and CWA.



But you haven't gotten the one from Wyndham that looks like this?


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 14, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> But you haven't gotten the one from Wyndham that looks like this?


No, not yet.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 14, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> No, not yet.



I'm wondering why we get ours sooner than other owners. Maybe they send them out in batches and start with the oldest member numbers first. We've owned since 2002.


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 14, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> I'm wondering why we get ours sooner than other owners. Maybe they send them out in batches and start with the oldest member numbers first. We've owned since 2002.


That could be it. We bought our first contract in 2014.


----------



## markb53 (Dec 15, 2020)

I got mine today and I purchased mine it 2011


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 16, 2020)

Mine finally came today, so Jan’s theory makes sense.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 22, 2020)

If any of you need Myrtle Beach ARP, Towers on the Grove is still only $4.99 per thousand. If you own at 1 MB location, you have ARP at all of them.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 22, 2020)

I haven't come across my letter yet on Informed Delivery though I am expecting the 999 member number to come in at the end.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 22, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I haven't come across my letter yet on Informed Delivery though I am expecting the 999 member number to come in at the end.


My member number starts with "00999" and I got mine today. Aren't you VIP Founders? I thought the "00999" member number meant resale only.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 22, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> My member number starts with "00999" and I got mine today. Aren't you VIP Founders? I thought the "00999" member number meant resale only.



The member number got assigned with my first Wyndham purchase. So it stands.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 22, 2020)

bendadin said:


> The member number got assigned with my first Wyndham purchase. So it stands.


Lol you bought resale before retail? I almost never see that.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 22, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Lol you bought resale before retail? I almost never see that.



Yes. I read and read on TUG. Most say "Buy resale." So I had a 140k annual and 210 EOY and hated the MF. Then I got a free 400k CWA. Then I really hated MF. Now they are just a fact of life. lol


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 24, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Lol you bought resale before retail? I almost never see that.


I fit that category and now I'm VIPP.  Still have my original 168000 Grand Desert Deed.


----------



## pangodad (Dec 25, 2020)

Here are some of mine: These do not include the Program fees)
CWA 6.61
Bonnet Cr 6.30 (+ 0.42 for Presidential Contract)
Skyline 6.71
Midtown 45 = 4.87


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 25, 2020)

pangodad said:


> Here are some of mine: These do not include the Program fees)
> CWA 6.61
> Bonnet Cr 6.30 (+ 0.42 for Presidential Contract)
> Skyline 6.71
> Midtown 45 = 4.87


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang. So glad I never decided to own CWA.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 26, 2020)

Mine came today, postmarked 12/17. Overall I had a slight decrease mainly because my Flagstaff converted fixed week went down.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 27, 2020)

Mine finally came yesterday as well.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 27, 2020)

And I still don't have it. Not surprised.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 7, 2021)

Have you added what your maintenance fees to the spreadsheet if someone hasn't already updated that resort for 2021? It would be great to have them for every resort.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 7, 2021)

Why isn’t there a link to the spreadsheet in the stickies with the others? Is it just for specifically Wyndham branded resorts, or for Shell and Worldmark too? How about Kona Coast Resort - I see “Kona” but I think there’s another Wyndham in Kona, right?


----------



## markb53 (Jan 9, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Why isn’t there a link to the spreadsheet in the stickies with the others? Is it just for specifically Wyndham branded resorts, or for Shell and Worldmark too? How about Kona Coast Resort - I see “Kona” but I think there’s another Wyndham in Kona, right?


There are three Wyndham resorts in Kona:
Club Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Club Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village

There are also 3 formally Shell resorts that can now be booked with Wyndham points:
Kona Coast Resort
Holua Resort at the Mauna Loa Village
Paniolo Greens

There is also one WorldMark


----------



## Eric B (Jan 9, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Why isn’t there a link to the spreadsheet in the stickies with the others? Is it just for specifically Wyndham branded resorts, or for Shell and Worldmark too? How about Kona Coast Resort - I see “Kona” but I think there’s another Wyndham in Kona, right?



The spreadsheet was set up by @HDiaz1 and shared with TUG last year, IIRC.  A moderator could add a link to one of the stickies; I bookmarked it myself for quicker access because I find it useful as a reference and as a method to share the information when I get it.

It appeared to be originally set up as a list of the individual Club Wyndham resorts and Club Wyndham Access with their fees on a per thousand point basis, which provides a great metric for comparison.  Some folks have added the MFs on a per week basis at Wyndham-managed resorts that are in Club Wyndham, but have not been converted to points - I'm okay with that personally because it's easy to figure out what is what.  If it were my spreadsheet, though, I would probably put those ones on a separate sheet - the underlying spreadsheet is a MicroSoft Excel one, so that could be done fairly easily.

IMHO, the Shell properties would make sense to add either as a separate sheet as well if they have not been converted to Club Wyndham points or as their own line items on this one if they have been converted.  It would also be nice to see the cost for the Club Wyndham Preferred products on there as they are conversions of the Shell groups that Wyndham is now selling.  I'm not sure that there would be any benefit to having the WorldMark credit costs listed, except for the Residence ones, because they were not sold as individual resort ownerships and those costs are uniform.  The Residence ones for WorldMark were sold as ownerships in individual resorts for several weeks a year convertible to WorldMark credits for a nominal fee and have their own separate MFs, so would be nice to have listed as a reference point, but those are not in Club Wyndham points and could just add confusion to the mix if they are put on the same sheet as the Wyndham ones.

Just my thoughts as a grateful user of the spreadsheet.  I periodically download the spreadsheet when it's updated and may make those changes to my off-line copy for my own use, but wouldn't change it since it's really @HDiaz1's.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 9, 2021)

Anyone else not receive their Annual Summary yet? I called Financial Services and was told that they are not due until 2/15/21. So if I haven't received it, I can call and request it on that date. Nice.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 9, 2021)

markb53 said:


> There are three Wyndham resorts in Kona:
> Club Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
> Club Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
> Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village
> ...





Eric B said:


> The spreadsheet was set up by @HDiaz1 and shared with TUG last year, IIRC.  A moderator could add a link to one of the stickies; I bookmarked it myself for quicker access because I find it useful as a reference and as a method to share the information when I get it.
> 
> It appeared to be originally set up as a list of the individual Club Wyndham resorts and Club Wyndham Access with their fees on a per thousand point basis, which provides a great metric for comparison.  Some folks have added the MFs on a per week basis at Wyndham-managed resorts that are in Club Wyndham, but have not been converted to points - I'm okay with that personally because it's easy to figure out what is what.  If it were my spreadsheet, though, I would probably put those ones on a separate sheet - the underlying spreadsheet is a MicroSoft Excel one, so that could be done fairly easily.
> 
> ...


Thank you both. We own a pittance of Shell Hawaii points (with banking, just enough for EOY at KCR) and two deeded weeks at KCR, so we have the 2021 dues bills and could post those figures if TUG wants them. Just not sure where to post!


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 9, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Some folks have added the MFs on a per week basis at Wyndham-managed resorts that are in Club Wyndham, *but have not been converted to points*


To clarify, many of these may have been converted to points, but the maintenance fees are still based on a lump annual amount. For instance, my converted Flagstaff contract (2BR loft) is $800.34 annually. Unlike my UDI contracts, my annual assessment doesn't break it down into $/k. It might be helpful to have a different spreadsheet tab with a different structure for these types of weeks, because they don't easily lend themselves to a single line showing $/k on the existing spreadsheet. My $/k for the Flagstaff week is based on 182,000 points, but someone else may pay the same MFs but only receive 154,000 points, 126,000, or 105,000 points, and therefore their $/k will be different.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Please feel free to create a new tab with any missing info or additional info you guys think will be relevant to other owners.
Also, if anyone wants to add the new shell resorts, be my guest.
Also, you do not need to ask me for permission to make changes to the spreadsheet. If you have ideas on how to improve it, go ahead and make these changes.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 14, 2021)

I just received my summary today. I was mailed about 4 weeks ago. I amended an erroneous entry and added a FW Ridgewood price to Flagstaff.


----------



## Crafty71 (Jan 15, 2021)

I have a similar spreadsheet for the contracts I own. Here are a few observations (aka things that make you go uhmmm...):

I have two (2) Bali Hai Villas contracts (a "Biennial Even, UDI" (MF=$3.84)(same as spreadsheet) and a "Biennial Even, Converted Float Week" (MF=$4.15));
I have several Club Wyndham Villas at Fairfield (Fairfield Plantations) and similar to @paxsarah comment above, I pay the same total MF for each contract, even though one (1) contract has fewer points than the others (and I do not see that resort listed...should I add it...?);
I also own several contracts at Smuggler's Notch Resort...I see a line in the spreadsheet but no data. However, Smuggs is complicated because each group of buildings has their own HOA (including BOD and financials) and each HOA has a different MF. Should I indicate my average MF of all my contracts, should I create a separate line for each HOA or should I indicate the range of what I pay (lowest-highest)...?
I also own (1) contract at Shawnee Village (which I would love to give back or give away...but that isn't likely...unless I find someone who also wants to buy the Brooklyn Bridge...). I suspect that Shawnee Village is similar to Smuggs with multiple HOAs...but I have no idea what my HOA is...do I list it or not...?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 15, 2021)

Crafty71 said:


> I have a similar spreadsheet for the contracts I own. Here are a few observations (aka things that make you go uhmmm...):
> 
> I have two (2) Bali Hai Villas contracts (a "Biennial Even, UDI" (MF=$3.84)(same as spreadsheet) and a "Biennial Even, Converted Float Week" (MF=$4.15));
> I have several Club Wyndham Villas at Fairfield (Fairfield Plantations) and similar to @paxsarah comment above, I pay the same total MF for each contract, even though one (1) contract has fewer points than the others (and I do not see that resort listed...should I add it...?);
> ...



The differences are likely due to some of the ownerships being converted weeks and the vagaries between the valuation of the underlying weeks.  For example, at Bali Hai, while all of the weeks have the same point value throughout the year, there is a different value attributed to upper and lower floor units.  The difference between your two EOY contracts is about 8%, which is about twice the proportional difference between upper and lower floor 1 & 2 BR units.  If the source of the more expensive contract was a converted lower floor week, it would make sense that the points attributed to that week cost 8% more than an undivided interest ownership that splits the difference between the upper and lower floor units because it isn't source from either.  It would be interesting to hear if there are any converted upper floor weeks out there that cost less than the UDI MFs.  At the other resorts, you might look at the week listed on the deed you have and the point values for that week to confirm that you are getting what you paid for (and continue to pay for through the MFs).


----------



## Melder (Jan 15, 2021)

Crafty71 said:


> I have a similar spreadsheet for the contracts I own. Here are a few observations (aka things that make you go uhmmm...):
> 
> I have two (2) Bali Hai Villas contracts (a "Biennial Even, UDI" (MF=$3.84)(same as spreadsheet) and a "Biennial Even, Converted Float Week" (MF=$4.15));
> I have several Club Wyndham Villas at Fairfield (Fairfield Plantations) and similar to @paxsarah comment above, I pay the same total MF for each contract, even though one (1) contract has fewer points than the others (and I do not see that resort listed...should I add it...?);
> ...



The spreadsheet was created from a picture @OutSkiing took of a document that was on a Wyndham sales guy's desk in 2019.   When comparing the Wyndham Sales Guy's sheet to the "Wyndham 2017 Maintenance Fee List" Sticky, there were some discrepancies.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm bumping this up because we're still missing the 2021 maintenance fees at some resorts. 

Also if any of you own at a resort that has missing information from previous years you could fill that in too.


----------

